# Hunting Locations



## UC_Duckhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been hunting the south end of utah lake since the opener, only 3 ducks so far. can anyone point me in the right direction for some decent hunting?


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

North my friend. Some guys say they are shooting them on Utah but just have not seen big numbers.


----------



## UC_Duckhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

ok, thanks. But where are the good places up north? I have never hunted north of the powell slough area on utah lake


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry boss I meant way up north to the wma's. It's going to take a few scouting trips but the numbers are there more than utah lake.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

People are funny!! I know folks who are shooting limits on Utah Lake and shooting limits at multiple locations. If you've only shot 3 birds since opener you need to do some scouting around and find a new spot. Coming on here and asking people to tell you where to hunt is worthless. No one will honestly give you any specifics. You will get some generalitys like "go north" and "try the WMA's" but you still have to scout it out and find the birds just like you need to do on Utah Lake. Don't get tied to any single spot. Get out there, get set up, if the birds aren't coming to your spread, move the spread. If you don't see any birds to move the spread towards, then drive a couple of miles and set up again. That will be just as helpful as some one on here telling you to go to Farmington, or Ogden, or the Refuge, or a long list of other places where you will have to still go out and scout and set up and move and set up again and move again.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

HONER80080 said:


> People are funny!! I know folks who are shooting limits on Utah Lake and shooting limits at multiple locations. If you've only shot 3 birds since opener you need to do some scouting around and find a new spot. Coming on here and asking people to tell you where to hunt is worthless. No one will honestly give you any specifics. You will get some generalitys like "go north" and "try the WMA's" but you still have to scout it out and find the birds just like you need to do on Utah Lake. Don't get tied to any single spot. Get out there, get set up, if the birds aren't coming to your spread, move the spread. If you don't see any birds to move the spread towards, then drive a couple of miles and set up again. That will be just as halpful as some one on here telling you to go to Farmington, or Ogden, or the Refuge, or a long list of other places where you will have to still go out and scout and set up and move and set up again and move again.


just make it easy on the poor little guy. BRBR


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man you guys tuff on him.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Man you guys tuff on him.


Dustin you gots to pay your dues! :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Man you guys tuff on him.
> ...


I know I have payed mine. but give the guy some place and then let him learn the area and how to hunt it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

He's been given that already. There's been like 4 or 5 WMA's mentioned. Hell, send him to Howards Slough. Every other idiot in the state is there.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Every spot can and will at sometime during the season produce birds.. It really boils down to scouting.. take binos and watch the sky.. just to say go here or go there.. you should be smart enough to figure that you need to move. there are many WMA's and federal and state places to hunt.. you can got to new spots and still get the same results my suggestion is to spend less time hunting and a little more time behind the wheel and looking through the binos. lots of people expect limits every time they enter a marsh but with out putting in the time you will never get the result you want..


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

HONER80080 said:


> People are funny!! I know folks who are shooting limits on Utah Lake and shooting limits at multiple locations. If you've only shot 3 birds since opener you need to do some scouting around and find a new spot. Coming on here and asking people to tell you where to hunt is worthless. No one will honestly give you any specifics. You will get some generalitys like "go north" and "try the WMA's" but you still have to scout it out and find the birds just like you need to do on Utah Lake. Don't get tied to any single spot. Get out there, get set up, if the birds aren't coming to your spread, move the spread. If you don't see any birds to move the spread towards, then drive a couple of miles and set up again. That will be just as halpful as some one on here telling you to go to Farmington, or Ogden, or the Refuge, or a long list of other places where you will have to still go out and scout and set up and move and set up again and move again.


Pretty rough on the guy don't your think? I really enjoy giving out my best hunting spots to people online that I have never met, especially my later season ice up spots. When I go hunting, I want to have to compete for the birds with dozens of other hunters, when another group isn't set up withing 50 yards of me it is just too easy. PM me and I will gladly tell you all of honer's best hunting spots.


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

o thanks i was going to go to howard slough now every one is going


----------



## UC_Duckhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks to those who have actually given useful tips. I haven't been in utah to hunt ducks for 5 years because i was out of state and out of the country for military reasons. I lost all my old spots to development and cities annexing them into there limits. I know to scout, i know to put some road time in but its sometimes helpful to here areas where other hunters are going so i know the areas where the birds are flying the best.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> /quote]
> 
> Pretty rough on the guy don't your think? I really enjoy giving out my best hunting spots to people online that I have never met, especially my later season ice up spots. When I go hunting, I want to have to compete for the birds with dozens of other hunters, when another group isn't set up withing 50 yards of me it is just too easy. PM me and I will gladly tell you all of honer's best hunting spots.


No body said give him your hot spots. Just give the dud some areas that he can start scouting and learn by him self. I did not read one thing asking for hot spotting.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

People need to lighten up a bit. There's plenty of marsh to go around. UC_Duckhunter PM sent.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

where are the WMA's


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

All over the state duckkiller. Just look into it, they are not hard to find.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> He's been given that already. There's been like 4 or 5 WMA's mentioned. Hell, send him to Howards Slough. Every other idiot in the state is there.


Funny you should mention Howard Slough, I once sent some guy I ran into out there one morning, h**l if he didn't manage to kill a limit of ducks there.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

> by UC_Duckhunter » Oct 07, '10, 9:36
> 
> thanks to those who have actually given useful tips. I haven't been in utah to hunt ducks for 5 years because i was out of state and out of the country for military reasons. I lost all my old spots to development and cities annexing them into there limits. I know to scout, i know to put some road time in but its sometimes helpful to here areas where other hunters are going so i know the areas where the birds are flying the best.


Please count me among those who are truly grateful for your service and sacrifice. Here is a list of as many places "north" as I can think of that might hold more birds then Utah Lake where you are currently hunting. But first I want to reiterate, you will have to scout, scout, scout to find where the birds are in these locations, how they fly, when they fly, etc.

You might try:
Timpie Springs
Farmington Bay
Ogden Bay
Harold Crane
The Bear River Bird Refuge
Public Shooting Grounds
Salt Creek
Willard Bay
Cutler Marsh
Locomotive Springs

And once you've figured each of those places out, you should never lack for birds again. Good luck and give er hell.


----------



## UC_Duckhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks honer i appreciate the tips, It should help me and my lil brother get some birds


----------

